# get xen-tari BT approved for wax moth



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I talked with a few folks at Valent
reqarding approval of Xen Tari for
wax worms in beekeeping. I told 
them that the market is not a small
one, nor is is a large one.

The reality is the product is really
only attractive to smaller bee operations.
Larger operations scoff at the idea of
spraying every comb when they can pack
1000's of boxed into a building and
gas them. I don't blame them.

I hung a new 14 x 13 door yesterday for
a beekeeper that runs 6,000 colonies and
is headed back to Texas this week. I did
mention Bt and he had no interest due to
the labor issue.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

Good point Bruce, 
Anyone care to calculate the number of small to sideling operations and the amounts they could use? 

In TN, thats really all we have, but you see bee hives all over the place.


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Sundance:

What kind of gas is used? Is this like ethylene oxide or something?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I believe it is ainsof....... the one
I am referencing hires an exterminator
to come in.


----------



## ainsof (Dec 27, 2005)

Whew... "EO" is really nasty stuff, but it kills everything.


----------

